# [VZW] Scott's CleanRom



## DroidOnRoids (Sep 20, 2011)

Move along, nothing to see here.


----------



## imneveral0ne (Jun 18, 2011)

Thanks brother, gonna try this now!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## dvader (Jul 3, 2011)

DroidOnRoids said:


> I'm only posting this here because he will not post this to any forums other than his own site. Show him and his rom some love!


any idea why not?
There was a guy like this for the DX but his work was a rip off of everyone else's.. (Not saying this is that way, but he wouldn't post up on any forums either, and there was a reason for that)


----------



## DroidOnRoids (Sep 20, 2011)

dvader said:


> any idea why not?
> There was a guy like this for the DX but his work was a rip off of everyone else's.. (Not saying this is that way, but he wouldn't post up on any forums either, and there was a reason for that)


Lol Drew Garen roms? Yes, I know what you're talking about since I actually loaded his roms on my DX and realized what he was all about. Scott is not the case. He was well known in the HTC dev community on XDA.


----------



## zakth (Jan 10, 2012)

Someone posted this on XDA and he had mods lock it because he's not ready for the Rom to go public and said he would post when ready.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DroidOnRoids (Sep 20, 2011)

zakth said:


> Someone posted this on XDA and he had mods lock it because he's not ready for the Rom to go public and said he would post when ready.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Yes, I just saw. I'm going to message a Moderator.


----------



## DroidOnRoids (Sep 20, 2011)

Moderators, please close/delete thread immediately by Scott's request.


----------



## dvader (Jul 3, 2011)

DroidOnRoids said:


> Lol Drew Garen roms? Yes, I know what you're talking about since I actually loaded his roms on my DX and realized what he was all about. Scott is not the case. He was well known in the HTC dev community on XDA.


yeah that was the guy...


----------

